# Lasell College Security Officer



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Yes, I DID notice that the posting has not been updated and that Mt. Ida no longer has any roll in this situation. Thank you.*

Security Officer
Institution:
*Lasell College*

Location:
Newton, MA

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
07/30/2019

Type:
Full-Time

*SECURITY OFFICER
Lasell College*

*JOB SUMMARY:*
The Security Officer position is a uniformed, non-patrol position. No law enforcement duties are required. The position requires a flexible work schedule that includes assignments to shifts covering days, evenings, overnights and holidays as required to meet the needs of the Lasell-Mount Ida College Police Department.

Security Officers will be assigned to Campus Police stations to assist the public by providing information and processing required paperwork. The job requires the ability to spend long hours standing or seated in a fixed position. Security officers will be expected to be able to both work alone, and closely with a team.

*PRINICIPAL DUTIES AND RESPONSIBILITIES:*
The statements below are intended to describe the principal duties of the person or persons assigned to this job. They are not intended to be an exhaustive list of all job duties and responsibilities. Lasell College has the right to change or add to the job responsibilities at any time.

Assignment to Lasell Village and Lasell College.
Monitoring access to Lasell Village buildings where and when required.
Monitoring phones, CCTV cameras and medical alarms at the Lasell Village campus.
Follow established protocol when a situation requires notification to Campus Police, President of Lasell Village, and other necessary staff.
Work cooperatively with all appropriate staff of Lasell Village.
Willingness to help and be highly visible to residents.
Provide support when needed, and excellent customer service.
Perform administrative requirements, i.e. - the completion of necessary forms, incident reports, etc.
*MINIMUM KNOWLEDGE AND SKILLS REQUIRED:*

High School Diploma/GED
Valid driver's license
Excellent communication skills
Certification in CPR/AED and standard first aid training
The ability to react calmly and think rationally in emergency situations, to understand and carry out complex instructions, and to recognize non-standard activities, behaviors, hazards, and situations.
The candidate will be required to pass a rigorous background investigation
Applications will be accepted until the position is filled. 
Please submit letter of interest, resume and contact information of three (3) references using the forms below

Lasell College is committed to equal opportunity in every aspect of hiring and employment. Lasell proactively reviews its policies and practices to assure that decisions with respect to every dimension of employment are made without regard to age, color of skin, disability, gender expression and identity, genetic predisposition, marital status, national origin, race, ethnicity, religion, sex, sexual orientation, veteran's status, status as a victim of domestic violence, and all other protected groups and classes under Federal and State Laws and executive orders.

*To apply for the position, please visit:* https://www.lasell.edu/discover-lasell/human-resources/employment-opportunities/staff-positions/security-officer.html

jeid-52fc9cd57274490b9c4e7c7ebc2bfb4a















*Application Information*
Contact:
Lasell College

Online App. Form:
https://apptrkr.com/1555364


----------

